# MA in Cinema/Critical Studies



## dj02bothell (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello fellow film lovers!

I'm currently an upcoming senior at USC who is finishing up a degree in Psychology. Now, you're probably wondering why the hell did I not go into the film school, right? Well, I just simply did not want to study it here. I got into the Critical Studies program when I got in, but after I took about three courses in it I did not particularly enjoy its approach to film. I found that USC's courses are much more geared for film-making, as opposed to history/theory. 

I've spent the first two years writing for my school paper and interning at independent film studios around West Hollywood, but now I'm channeling my energy to get some lab work in. The thing is, I enjoy research and it has actually really bolstered and supplemented my writing/critical skills. Now that I have a year to go, grad school is coming back to mind. I'm interested in further honing my writing and analytical skills, but now I want to integrate my passion in both film and psychology to a whole new level. I'd rather not go on about my topic of interest within film theory, but I look at film and moving images as means of an exercise of power and privilege - to explore the marginals. Hope that made sense haha. Ultimately, I'd love to teach at a university...I'm just going one step at a time.

I'm looking to stay in LA (or just in CA) and my target school is UCLA, which offers an MA program. I'm not opposed to looking out-of-state, but I would have to consider attending very seriously, given all expenses...and since I'm a CA resident, the UC price tag is much, much more desirable than say...USC.

Anyway, I'm curious to hear from some of other prospective applicants, or current students in specifically film studies (not production!). I'm considering taking a year after I graduate to freelance and continue writing about film, or perhaps work in entertainment. In that time, I would study for the GREs and get a decent score. But my biggest obstacle is finding who would write me recommendations for film studies program. I'm not necessarily close to the film professors at my school, but I do know more professors in the social sciences department. However, I'm very close to my newspaper editors, most of whom have "real-world" experiences, such as writing or LA Times etc.

I hope I'm on the right track for this path. I've never thought I'd be interested in going into a Critical Studies program post-graduation, but everything I've done seem to lead up to this path. I'm very excited to hear what others have to say. Shoot me a message if you have any questions about USC, too. Thank you!


----------

